# Taskbar Icons



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

Taskbar Icons takes time to open, like audio,battery,wifi,notifications Is there anything I could do to fix this?


----------



## weirdtoys (Feb 3, 2015)

Check to be sure the Icon is not just hidden by click the little arrow on left of clock on bottom
right. Also Right Click Taskbar - Properties - Notification Area tab - Icons - Customize - check
to be sure it is not set to HIDE.


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

It's not


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

And if you can't get them back up you can always put them on your tray again... just sayin


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

My icon for the cloud often disappears and then comes back when it ready. On occasion an icon won't show one time but will the next.


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

No this happends like whenever you click ex. audio icon It takes 5-15 seconds to open... -.-''


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll get back to you very soon. I tried to duplicate what's happening in your computer & kind of created a problem on mine...


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

scan the drive for errors
select ‘Command Prompt (Admin) from search.
Type in the following command and press Enter to run:

sfc /scannow


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm good now. Thought I picked up another virus. Really strange -

Lets check your volume icon in the system settings.
Click on your notification icon, far right on the bottom, just before the time
Click on All Settings 
Click on the first setting, - under System (Display, Notifications, Apps, Power) -
Click on Notifications and Actions
Below the row of boxed icons for Quick Actions you'll see 2 phrases,
Click the first one, "Select which icons appear on your desktop"
It may take a second to bring up all the icons, when it's done go down to volume and make sure it's on

If you have icons showing you don't want this is where you turn them off

While you're checking the volume icon you want to switch it on and off before you close settings

Watch your icon tray and make sure it turns on and off just like a light switch and if you notice - that option will show you the volume level it's at, just like the desktop icon does when you click on it

After you choose all the icons you want to show or don't show - click on the back arrow at the top of this screen
Click on " Turn system icons on or off" 
It shows a much smaller list of icons and this shows your Quick Action, (click on a box & watch) Notifications, and App Notification options

It shouldn't be necessary to reboot, but I would because I always do. It's good to know the changes you made stayed.

Let me know if this helped or didn't help. If it didn't we'll keep working on it.
I'm kind of surprised no one else has joined in...


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

bobs-here said:


> scan the drive for errors
> select 'Command Prompt (Admin) from search.
> Type in the following command and press Enter to run:
> 
> sfc /scannow


Bob, are you saying Ivan should run an SFC or me?


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

T4tlrman said:


> Bob, are you saying Ivan should run an SFC or me?


hi T4tlrman... to the OP


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

It doesn't hurt, so I agree. Think he should check thru steps I listed too because he can check all icons and notifications and reset a few things if he needs to.
Out, T


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

T4tlrman said:


> It doesn't hurt, so I agree. Think he should check thru steps I listed too because he can check all icons and notifications and reset a few things if he needs to.
> Out, T


agreed


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

Ivan, those icons are always slow to open unless you have few things on your start menu and a short list of task bar icons. The more you have the longer it will take. 
I have a new computer, with powerful processors and my icons can take 5 minutes to load sometimes. Really.

Especially if my anti-virus, windows or microsoft updates are loading at the same time which they do according to my settings

My task bar icons open at the same time as my start up menu and it can vary from day to day.
I think it's better to live with some things that I consider minor and fix things that are broken or not working. Tweaking your computer is not always a good thing.

From what I saw of your system info scan you're running four processors. I'm running 8 and if my icons load slow... It's amazing when you think about all the things a computer does to start.

And I want to ask again, do you use your computer to play games?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you using a third part anti virus program? If so, disable it temporarily and see if the situation improves.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you running more than one AV program?


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

Only MalwareBytes premium and Eset smart security 9, And Nope only these button takes time to open compare windows 10 to 7,xp,8.1 Here's the buttons that takes time to open


http://imgur.com/h9j3Ka9


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

Except eset button...


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Disable both of those virus programs, temporarily, and see if the problem is resolved. It is not a good idea to have more than one antivirus prog running .


----------



## weirdtoys (Feb 3, 2015)

Gosh, why do you have so many AVs


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

What?! Only eset and malware bytes are Installed, And usually they can't slow down a pc.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Malwarebytes coexists nicely with most (all?) AV programs. There should be no issue there.


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

So why's my taskbar Icons are slow? Bottom right icons?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you also running Defender which comes with Windows 10?


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

Disabled.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Any Improvement?


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

What do you mean?


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

No, The problem Is Taskbar Icons bottom right Icons Like Audio,Wifi,Battery Takes time to open when you click It, If you click It, It will take like 10-15 Seconds to happend So I just spam click It.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

How full is your hard drive?


----------



## IvanDote (Apr 16, 2016)

There's no problem with my Hardrive, We are talking with my slow taskbar Icons TAKES TIME TO OPEN! AUDIO,WIFI,BATTERY


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

BUT a full hard drive will slow down the function of the system.


----------

